

Show HN: Socket.im  - Share Your Sh*ts Immediately - cad
http://socket.im/

======
cad
This was started as a weekend project. And ended up here. Socket,im is a tool
for sharing stuff between parties without hassle. You just type
socket.im/something then system creates something what we call a socket. You
can send links, messages, images etc via socket.im and anyone who is already
connected that socket (by also typing the socket name or if you sent him a
link by clicking the link) would receive what you have sent. It's anonymous.
Nothing is stored on the server persistently.

Soon we will add file sharing and ssl support.

 __socket.im is still in its early days so it's something like an alpha
version. __

EDIT: We will be available at<http://socket.im/dev>

~~~
n2j3
Looks good and works as advertised! Waiting for SSL.

